# tank size for a zebra moray



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

i have been thinking on keeping a zebra moray in my 55 gallon tank once i have it up and running again in the near future. i read that the minimum tank size is 55-60 gallons. but people in stores, when asked for their opinion, say they need huge tanks around 135 gallons. im not sure wether i should do it . is it possible? thanks for the opinions.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
just having a little look round the web,seems they
can grow to three foot long,and need about 75 gallons.
that is a pretty looking eel though.


----------

